
State of Delaware launches blockchain using Symbiont smart contracts - PhantomPhreak
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/state-delaware-launches-blockchain-using-symbiont-smart-contracts-1553130
======
deweller
Will the data added to this blockchain be publicly available and auditable?

